# Best price for an Iberital MC2 Doserless?



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

I am ready to progress to grinding my own. Can anyone give any pointers of where I can get an Iberital MC2 at a good price? I would like to deal with someone from this forum if possible to share the love with our community.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Matt

Give Scott at HappyDonkey a call - he has a very competitive price on this model.

Would love to receive details of forums members who can supply these as well as keeping it in-house and supporting forum members is a good thing


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Will do, Glenn. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Briefly reviving this old thread to mention an MC2 that's just turned up on eBay with a Buy It Now price of £60 + £5 shipping. Don't know the machine or the seller, just passing the information along in case it's of interest to anyone.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120583492144&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Monty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am ready to progress to grinding my own. Can anyone give any pointers of where I can get an Iberital MC2 at a good price? I would like to deal with someone from this forum if possible to share the love with our community.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

I've got an Iberital mc2 doserless for sale only used it to set it up as it was a replacement machine even got the box it was posted in

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1974-new-grinder-at-last

see the posting above for the fuller story or pm me for details in no rush to sell to be honest but would rather it go to a good home than to a dealer

pm me if you are interested or use the forum we can dicuss a price

Gaz


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hiya Gaz

I see you might have a grinder for sale? is it still available?

thanks

Hugh


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Still available Hugh pm me but working for the next few days so may take a while to reply

Gaz


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

@greenpotterer

Do you still have the grinder for sale?

If so - can you tell me some information on the price, postage and condition of the unit please?


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

Thinking of buying this to replace my rubbish blade grinder (John Lewis).

My only concern is if it will make enough of a difference with my set-up. I use a De'Longhi EC330S espresso machine?

I


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate to reply to my own post: one of the reasons I am now going off buying a new grinder is I think since the De'longhi uses pressurised baskets having perfect ground coffee and a good tamper is not going to make much difference in the long run.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There will be a difference in quality but perhaps not very noticeable when paired with the machine mentioned

That said, a burr grinder is recommended over a blade grinder, and could be used for other brewing methods as well (such as french press or pourover)


----------



## captainpk (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you Glenn, I only make espresso based drinks so the blade grinder will be useless when I get a better setup - will probably be donated to my mother in law.

I have decided I am going to get a Gaggia Classic either from ebay or for a Christmas present (probably mostly funded by myself







). At that point I will invest in a new grinder and tamper.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not sure what your budget is, but I have a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 up for sale

Both are in a 'used'* condition but have been well looked after

No boxes but I am pretty sure I can find a manual for each (available on the net as well)

I'm looking for £250 plus delivery

If you're nearby (or I am coming to your area) I may be able to deliver and setup for you myself

PM me if interested

This is an open offer

*by used I mean 'not out of the box shiny sparkly new'


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Is this still available (classic + MC2)?

Any movement on the price?

Regards


----------

